
Bookshop.org earns more than $1M for indie bookstores - christefano
archive.is: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;archive.is&#x2F;wip&#x2F;5AAAS<p>archive.org: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;web.archive.org&#x2F;web&#x2F;20200510140635&#x2F;https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.latimes.com&#x2F;entertainment-arts&#x2F;books&#x2F;story&#x2F;2020-04-29&#x2F;coronavirus-bookshop-org-earns-1-million
======
und3rth3iP
Love Bookshop. the UX is great, shipping is fast, and indie bookstores are
benefiting. much better than Amazon all around.

